# LG TV Wireless and DNS Issue



## michele5389 (Oct 23, 2005)

I purchased a LG 3D TV on today which has wireless internet. I attempted to connect to the internet and ran into a problem. I was able to connect to the router but I get a DNS error and cannot connect to the internet. Comcast was absolutely no help.

Can someone help me? Here's my info:

LG LED 3D TV with wireless modem (USB)
Apple Router
Comcast Internet with RCA modem
MacBook Pro

If you need any additional information, please let me know.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

do you have a PC at all - if so can we see an ipconfig /all - just to get the IP settings 
otherwise from the macbook - ifconfig

I'm after the 
IP 
Default gateway
subnet mask 
dns servers

also post back those settings on the TV ?

does your wireless have security enabled - you may want to log into the router and switch off the wireless security and then see if the TV will connect - if so then you need to find a wireless security setting which will work on the TV

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* ipconfig /all *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post results here

We would like to see the results from ipconfig /all post back the results in a reply here

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* then press *Enter* to open a command prompt box (A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):

In the command prompt window that opens, type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

* ipconfig /all > network.txt & network.txt *

It will export the results to notepad and then automatically open notepad.

Now all you need to do is copy and paste those results to a reply here
to do that:
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Select all* 
all the text will be highlighted
Next
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Copy*
Now go back to the forum - reply and then right click in the reply box and *paste* 
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## michele5389 (Oct 23, 2005)

Here's the info:


Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Michele-HP
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcast
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : hsd01.il.hsd1.il.comcast.net.

Wireless LAN adapter Home:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : hsd01.il.hsd1.il.comcast.net.
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1C-BF-0C-B7-08
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 172.16.42.3(Preferred) 
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, November 26, 2011 9:57:24 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, November 26, 2011 10:57:24 AM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 172.16.42.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 172.16.42.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 172.16.42.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Marvell Yukon 88E8039 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-16-D3-F4-2F-45
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

what are the settings in the TV for 
IP (IPv4) Address
Subnet Mask
Default Gateway
DNS Servers

you could setup manually 


IP (IPv4) Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 172.16.42.200
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 172.16.42.1
DNS Servers. . . . . . . . . . . : 8.8.8.8
if you have two options for DNS servers, primary and secondary then use 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4


----------



## michele5389 (Oct 23, 2005)

I manually entered the info and this is the error message I received:

Failed to connect the network. Cannot connect with a name server. Home netowrk is available. Check the DNS server address and contact the Internet service operator.

MAC Address: E8:5B:5B:444:B2
IP Address: 172.16.42.200


----------



## michele5389 (Oct 23, 2005)

The smiley face should be the letter d.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

whats setup for the other IP info on the TV - DNS info


----------



## michele5389 (Oct 23, 2005)

I have not set up anything else.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> IP Address: 172.16.42.200


what did this mean , i asumed you had set up the IP as suggested

can you set the IP info as posted manually - should have the option on the TV menu setup settings


----------



## michele5389 (Oct 23, 2005)

Sorry. That is what I meant. I set up the IP address manually with the numbers in the second email. I still received the DNS error - this is the same error I received when I had the configuration to set up automatically.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> I set up the IP address manually


 did you set ALL the numbers particularly the DNS IP


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> I was able to connect to the router but ...


What was the TV's IP configuration when that (from your initial post) was the case?


----------



## michele5389 (Oct 23, 2005)

The original config was previously all zeroes before I put in the address that is currently showing based upon the manual entry.


----------



## michele5389 (Oct 23, 2005)

@etaf - yes, I set the config based upon the numbers from the info I got via the PC.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

can you post back the entries you populated and what you populated - just to be sure 

also can you loginto the router and see if the DHCP table has the TV IP 
exact model of the apple router - is it an airport extreme / time capsule etc


----------

